# Port A Thursday



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Anyone interested in going offshore tomorrow? The winds are coming down and the boat is ready if anyone is interested PM me or call 361-642-2954


----------



## mikekansas (Apr 28, 2012)

Did you end up going?


----------

